# Saturday Hunt



## 48180 Hunter (Jun 21, 2009)

Had A Good Hunt N SE MI


----------



## 48180 Hunter (Jun 21, 2009)




----------



## Ed Kurzawa (Sep 8, 2009)

Good job on the rabbits! I went out yesterday with no success. Saw lots of tracks, but not one rabbit. No squirrels either. Do you use dogs?


----------



## 48180 Hunter (Jun 21, 2009)

Yes, I have 2 Beagles


----------



## smith34 (Feb 2, 2009)

Nice work! We had a group out to my place yesterday and put down 34 in a couple hours time. A real blast seeing the kids get them and doing some shooting too.


----------



## papa4x (Feb 16, 2014)

Show off! 
In many days and miles of being out with my Luna we have only pushed up two and I had to bring her to one I saw kick up while she was barking somewhere else. If you ever want a partner look me up, please.


----------



## smith34 (Feb 2, 2009)

Well, i am out constantly working on the habitat, for deer mainly, but has been making for great rabbit cover too. We only do 1 or 2 hunts a year for rabbits and its a blast. Even without dogs we are in the upper 20's for a day.


----------

